# blue powder ear treatment



## onyx'girl

I posted this in another ear thread but if someone could just answer this quick, it can get buried...
When you do the blue powder ear treatment, should you wait if you have already had your dog on an ear drop regiment? Onyx' right ear is giving her problems again and I have been giving Conofite lotion (Miconazole nitrate from the vet) drops twice a day and no relief so far, also have been using Oti-clens cleaner. Vet knows nothing about the blue-powder ear treatment, and doesn't recommend it(big surprise). I bought the items to make it when Onyx had her first bout 6 mos ago, but never mixed it up so I wonder if I could go ahead and use the blue powder treatment instead. She was diagnosed with yeast in right ear in early Feb. Cleared for a bit and now is giving her problems again( Thanks for any replies!


----------



## tracyc

I wouldn't do the Blue Power solution at the same time as another ear med--it would just wash away the other treatment. 

But if you've finished the course of other ear drops, and want to give it a try, I see no reason why not. There's nothing in it that can cause harm--it's just rubbing alcohol and two antiseptics. I do the Blue Power treatment on my dogs once a month and they've never had any ear issues. I think it's great. 

I believe when treating an active ear problem, it is recommended that you use the Blue Power every day for a week or so, then start tapering off to once a week, then when they are clear, once a month for maintenance. 

Shake the stuff up good before squirting it in to get the Boric Acid powder suspended in the liquid. Works best in a hair dye type squeeze bottle. 

Have plenty of paper towels ready to absorb the liquid out of the ear---try not to have the dog shake their head with an ear full of this stuff--it WILL stain. Do it outside, in old clothes, until you get the hang of it. 

Good luck.


----------



## onyx'girl

Thanks Tracy, I was hoping someone would reply! I think I would like to give it a try as the other med isn't working. I know it is messy and stains, so....let the fun begin! Hopefully this will work for Onyx.


----------



## kutzro357

http://www.liquidhealthinc.com/prodInterior.php?prodID=32


----------



## tracyc

Yup. That link is the same stuff. Somebody's bottled it for sale already mixed up. (now why didn't I think of that?...) They've added colloidal silver to it too. Not sure what theirs costs, but the "home brew" version is quite cheap. The ingredients to make many quarts of it cost under $10.


----------



## kutzro357

Both home and bought formulas are messy. Make sure you do it outside.


----------



## Maedchen

Just wanted to add, if your dog doesn't tolerate the alcohol (or has sore spots which would be painful), you can exchange the alcohol with Witch Hazel.


----------



## Lin

I've heard that if you use the prebottled stuff or different versions other than the original http://www.itsfortheanimals.com/BLUE.HTM it doesn't work. But I've heard so many people swearing by it for severe chronic ear problems. You can use it as a preventative as well. Tessa has been scratching her ears lately. There is no smell, no redness, no heat, no ear mites but I'm going to go ahead and mix up some of the blue power to try on her.


----------



## onyx'girl

I had to order the voilet solution from a pharmacy, as many stores don't carry it in stock. 2 oz. was $5.33 at Meijer(big box grocery store)


----------

